

Executive Order -- National Defense Resources Preparedness - jackfoxy
http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2012/03/16/executive-order-national-defense-resources-preparedness

======
mckoss
On initial reading, I think This order has a very high chance of increasing
the cost of doing business and especially burdening startups. As I read it,
the government is asserting the authority to deem any industry as a "critical
national resource", and then come in and require that your industry adopt the
practices that THEY prescribe to HELP you secure your resources against
attack.

This seems to be directed initially at power plants and water supplies. But
the stated list of industries includes virtually any business in the US.

I am certain that the largest business and monopolists will make a killing in
receiving the benefit of subsidies and reduced competition under this order.
But it is just one more barrier that new firms have to hurdle to enter a
market.

------
joering2
tl;dr, but I know those are very important. Can someone knowing how to read
this, can shorten it out for others?

Thanks.

~~~
thom
It's an update to a very similar order from 1994:

[http://www.archives.gov/federal-register/executive-
orders/pd...](http://www.archives.gov/federal-register/executive-
orders/pdf/12919.pdf)

If it hasn't been important to you in the last 18 years, I wouldn't worry
about it now.

~~~
mckoss
I don't think that's the best approach to protecting our freedoms. While many
of the provisions in the previous act are similar, I think the new order
expands the power to go beyond merely protecting the flow of materials and
equipment under government contract, to encompass virtually any industrial
process or service that the government deems critical.

I think it's important to examine the order, determine why and how it was
revised, and understand what political forces are aligned behind its revision.

